# Nuflor dosage please!! Another sick doeling.



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a doeling about 15-20lbs who is in here shivering and has some green around her nose, and won't eat her bottle except a bit at a time.
I have Nuflor, how much should I give her? Also, should I give her some banamine? If so, how much? My daughter is looking for the thermometer at the moment, but her ears and hooves are cold.


Btw, this is a different doeling than before.

Thanks,
Christina


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

My vet has me give it 1cc per 100lbs. so with her weight I would give 0.2 cc's with a 1cc syringe ...yep to the number 2 on the syringe. It is a IM shot also. some give it SQ but it does better IM. This is what I do but I usually start with either LA200 or Biomycin first before the bug guns like Nuflor.
Kathy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

with a search done on here this is what Kaye had to say


> WRONG DOSE. 1cc/100#'s isn't even the cow dose! It's 3cc/100#'s. Yes, it does sting. It's recommended to give in the neck SQ on cows...but, since there is a chance of a sterile abcess, I give it at the bottom of the rib cage about 1/2 way back.
> Kaye


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

"""The dose is 3cc/100#'s once a day for 4-5 days. I go one more day after I see improvement. In conjunction with the Nuflor for pnuemonia, Banamine should be used for 5 days to prevent scar tissue in the lungs.
Kaye White"""
------------------------------------------------------------------



Nuflor is a drug I save for respiritory, uterine infections and an acute case of mastitis. It will cross into the lungs,uterine and mammary.

I dose according to severity of infection...2x's a day is reserved for ACTUAL pnuemonia...HIGH TEMP-105 or above, snot hanging out of nose,lung congestion, head down,ect..I'll use the twice a day for 2 days as a loading dose...then back it down to 1x daily IF there is an improvement.

I ONLY give Nufor SQ...it's too painful to give in a muscle. I also give it at the bottom of the ribcage about 1/2 way between the elbow/last rib. Bottle says neck...but I don't give anything in the neck. It's given in the neck SQ for cattle to keep from loosing cuts of meat.

Quote 
What is the absolute earliest age of a goat that you would consider using it on ?.... would the dose be the same with a youngin ? 
The earliest I would use it on would be at least two weeks...before that I use Naxcel. Weigh the kid and break the dose down...33#'s=1cc, 16#'s=1/2cc, ect.

Quote 
Any drug interactions to be aware of, say with pen G...banamine, etc. ?None, but why would you use two antibiotics at the same time? Waste of money and drug. ALWAYS USE BANAMINE WITH LUNG INVOLVEMENT...to keep down scar tissue.

Quote 
Rumin effects 
As with any antibiotic it kills good bacteria and bad. Support the rumen with B Complex and Probios.
Be careful what you suggest using it on...it was developed for use in cattle with BVD,shipping fever, ect... It's not meant to be a substitute for Naxcel. Some cases respond better to cephlasporins.
Hope this helps,
Kaye
------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this helps,

Whim


----------

